# Frankfort, IL - wanted- Uni Mount brackets 92-96 F250/350



## vairshop (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi all. looking for a complete set of Uni Mount brackets to fit my new- to- me 94 f250. have the complete plow set up on chevy now, so i think the brackets should be all i need to move it over. thanks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just saw this 
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/for/d/92-97-ford-western-snowplow/6726972151.html


----------



## vairshop (Oct 27, 2018)

thanks for the heads up. called the guy, it's for a E450. so no good for me. i have searched on CL quite alot lately but missed this one, probably because he had it listed as a plow rather than brackets.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

vairshop said:


> Hi all. looking for a complete set of Uni Mount brackets to fit my new- to- me 94 f250. have the complete plow set up on chevy now, so i think the brackets should be all i need to move it over. thanks.


There is a guy that makes them in Rockford...cant remember his name


----------



## Pdave5464 (Dec 6, 2018)

I have a unimount I'm looking to sell. It is currently on a 1994 4x4 f250. I'm in Wilmington not too far from you if your still looking. I dont have any of the wiring just the brackets.


----------

